# What is the best software to create photo projects



## Angelkat512 (Jul 1, 2003)

I would like some advice on which software is the best to create simple photo projects. My example is simply to create a photos that has a frame around it. I have an HP 5.3 mp digital camera and it came with the standard HP photo editting, but it doesn't let you be creative with the photos. I have seen software that is for scrapbooking and it has great frames, but I wasn't sure if it would just allow you to add a frame to a single photo and then print like a sheet of wallets. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

You'll get a lot of different answers on this because there are so many image editors out there. All I can tell you is what I use. I use PSP8 to edit my images , add frames, etc., but I use MS Digital Image Pro to print them because it's easier to print with and seems to get the picture sizes closer to what I want. But both of those programs are not cheap, there are others that you can use and I'm sure some others here will share their info.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Microsoft Picture It 7.0 is a real cheap program, under 20 bucks I'm sure and 
it will allow you to do some basic touchup and.....add frames, all you have to do is find a copy in your local store ( it is probably outdated ).... Then again, you could send $50 and get a little better program such as Microsoft Picture It Photo Premium 9.0.
I've used 7.0 when I'm in a rush and don't want to fiddle with Adobe ( big dough ). Never used 9.0 so can't comment but by reading MS's info it does have a few more bells and whistles. You can check it out here..............

http://www.microsoft.com/products/imaging/products/pipinfo.asp

Good luck..


----------



## Kitacat3 (Jun 23, 2004)

I use PSP 6, 7 and 8 as well as Adobe PS CS. They all have their good and bad. I personally prefer PSP 8 but each to their own. You need to do a bit of research and weigh up what you want and need to do as well as the cost for you. What I like will be different to what the next person likes. Have fun choosing.

Judi


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I have PSP7 and you can "add borders" and make them different size and colors.

If I scan old photos, I can crop them and add a new white border (set at 10) and it looks like the original photo border that sometimes gets messed up and old looking over time.

I think you can still get a trial download of PSP but it's probably 8 by now.

~ Carrie


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I use PSP8 and it has loads of frames plus I found a ton on the net. You can also get the scrap booking add ons now for PSP and I heard they are good.


----------



## Angelkat512 (Jul 1, 2003)

acraftylady said:


> I use PSP8 and it has loads of frames plus I found a ton on the net. You can also get the scrap booking add ons now for PSP and I heard they are good.


  Ok I am assuming that PSP is referring to Print Shop Pro??? Or am I wrong, like I said I really don't know about the different programs so you gotta kinda spell things out for me. Thanks


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry about that. Yes paint shop pro from www.jasc.com. You can get a free 30 day trial but it seems when I used the trial it said 30 but went for 60 or something like that. Paint shop pro 8 is what I used to make the photo look basket weave and for the frame. There are also some windows in PSP, rectangular and arched ones.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Those are beautiful with the frames! (of course the big frames add a lot to the overall size, don't they?)

I have tried the WEAVE option, but never saw anything done with it and that's very impressive.

I think (but don't remember for sure) the Paint Shop Pro trial goes by 30 days YOU USE IT. Not 30 actual days. Thus, if you only used it every other day it would take 60 days before it expired.

If I remember right you can put it in again, too. Some of the trials you can't do that with.

But, you have given me some new ideas to try with frames. I usually have been taking pictures out my REAL windows to get this effect 

And, this isn't so good because they are starting to need painting. Though this could be a realistic, rustic look.

Another idea I've used is taking a picture of the sky- view outside the house in the reflection of the window (FROM outside). It sometimes also shows something (sotly)from inside, like a lamp. 

I know, this can also be done with layers and effects.

~ Carrie


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I didn't take the time to resize those photos so you can probably do them 4x6 and a small frame around them. The one of the rose I am entering in the fair under the digitally enhanced category. I just couldn't seem to come up with a project that was very detailed so I decided to do that quick. With the arched frames in PSP I have not figured out how to get the photo to fit in the frame and not have the sides hanging out at the top where the arch is so if someone could tell me how to do that I would love to know.


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't recall seeing the window frames in the list of frames in PSP 8. Are they extra ones on the CD that don't normally get installed or did you download them from someplace?
The frame is applied as a layer so you can select the photo and erase the parts you don't want but you may have to promote the "Background" layer to a "Raster" layer.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmm not sure where I got those. I guess I thought they were part of PSP. I am using PSP power suite 8 and it came with two packs of extras and installed them right after PSP. When I got to image and then frames not far from the bottom there are about 5 windows. Maybe I found them on the net. Let me check because everything for PSP I find on the net I save to disk. If I have them and you want them let me know.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, the windows are part of the PSP extra packs 1 and 2 that came with my power suite, they are in pack 2. I just got the Jasc newsletter and they have a free download of some frames for photo album 5 and I have 4 so I wonder if they would work.


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks, I don't really need them. There are lots of them out there to download, I was just curious. I don't have the extras, photo album and what not. Just the PSP 8 program.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I wouldn't have normally bought all that but at Christmas time Comp USA had the PSP power suite on sale with two rebates from Jasc and neither was an upgrade rebate so I got all that for $40 plus a nice book on digital photography so that was cheaper than just buying the PSP 8. really like paint shop photo album for organizing my photos.


----------

